# Curling in his tail sometimes? and when do ears pop up?



## jeffmendelsohn (Mar 21, 2014)

Hello, new to these forums. i recently got a gsd puppy he is now 13 weeks old. I have been noticing his tail sometimes seems curling, and his parents didnt have this curl when i met them. Also didn't notice the rest of the litter mates having a curly tail. I just want to know if this is normal? Sometimes his tail is curled all the way onto his back. He is excited most of the time when this does happen. When eating or calm his tail is down with a slight curl at the tip. Also, When do there ears pop up? I have had a few GSD'S in my lifetime but not as puppies, and i have no doubts in my mind his parents are 100 percent GSD, but the curly tail is sometimes i have never seen before. Any insights would be great! It is extremely hard for me to keep him still to take pictures since he is so playful. I did make a video and here are some pictures.

Video:
https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=adY3UnC8ntw

Pictures:
imgur: the simple image sharer
imgur: the simple image sharer
imgur: the simple image sharer
imgur: the simple image sharer
imgur: the simple image sharer
-Jeff


----------



## NancyJ (Jun 15, 2003)

I think that is perfectly normal. My Beau had a crazy expressive tail like that and then he carries it high when he "Struts" around other dogs. It is not as crazy as when he was a puppy but it is still pretty expressive.


----------



## SunCzarina (Nov 24, 2000)

Otto has a high happy tail. Not so much a fishhook the way some dogs carry it, just so high and happy, when he was younger, I used to use it like a rudder to steer him around the house out of my way.


----------



## jeffmendelsohn (Mar 21, 2014)

SunCzarina said:


> Otto has a high happy tail. Not so much a fishhook the way some dogs carry it, just so high and happy, when he was younger, I used to use it like a rudder to steer him around the house out of my way.



Ok good to know, yeah i wasn't sure why his tail seemed curled. He is excited most of the time so usually it gets curled from that


----------



## SunCzarina (Nov 24, 2000)

jeffmendelsohn said:


> He is excited most of the time so usually it gets curled from that


Yup. My Otto's a very happy dog, the tail is almost always up and waving around. It's a great tail, I think he's rather proud of it


----------



## jeffmendelsohn (Mar 21, 2014)

SunCzarina said:


> Yup. My Otto's a very happy dog, the tail is almost always up and waving around. It's a great tail, I think he's rather proud of it


Great! He looks amazing. Any tips how to leash train a pup? i have been trying but he keeps running in between my legs..or walking back towards me


----------



## Harry and Lola (Oct 26, 2013)

Puppies and even older dogs don't like the sensation of the tail hair ends touching the ground, so will tend to lift the tail into a curled position to keep the tail ends off the ground - this can then become a habit of holding the tail up (which you don't want)

You can cut the end hairs so that when the tail is relaxed and hanging down, the hairs are not touching the ground. I prefer to burn the ends off as this gives a much more natural look than cutting straight across.


----------



## SunCzarina (Nov 24, 2000)

Thank you, he's my handsome beast. All that spirit that shows in the high happy tail is also what makes him a difficult walker. He'd prefer I put on the skis I had on when I took that picture. Or get out the big trike and run him 2 miles. All the tricks in the book didn't work for him, I had to make up my own to get him to walk politely and not try to take me for a drag. 

After raising him, I worked very hard on my female who's 14 months now. She's a joy to walk. When I taught her to heel, I held the leash in my right hand and a treat in my left, right over her head. Telling her to heel, I'd take a few steps and if she did it in correct formation, she'd get the treat. We did that for weeks in school - she was in school at 10 weeks but not walking down the street until closer to 4 months. I'm paranoid, I can't make other people get their dogs shots!


----------



## jeffmendelsohn (Mar 21, 2014)

Thanks for all the advice! I've been practicing alot lately on leash walking and he is doing great! No pulling and walking next to my side!, Today he is 12 weeks old exactly! His ears are pretty floppy but at times one ear is up. Still waiting for them to be up all the way. Most of the time its usually down though


----------



## Wolfiesmom (Apr 10, 2010)

Here's my dog with his curly excited tail. When he isnt excited or on alert, it's down.


----------



## SunCzarina (Nov 24, 2000)

He's cute, take lots of pictures of those silly ears.


----------



## SunCzarina (Nov 24, 2000)

Your boy's gorgeous too Wolfiesmom, love that spirited tail!


----------

